# Official P+Y Scorer in GF area



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

anyone know of an official Pope and Young scorer around the Grand Forks area? Been a couple years, and figured I'd get mine scored now....

thanks ahead of time

Tator


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Not sure about Forks, but if you're in Fargo stop by scheels and have Jason Zins score it, he's official p&y, b&c


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I had Randy Dufault score mine. his # is 218-779-1960.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks...


----------

